# 2011 Six nations



## kevinthegulf (Aug 16, 2009)

My showtime subscription has just run out, and I have been suitably unimpressed with them anyway (Hallmark dissappeared shortly after I paid my yearly subs), the one thing that might make me resubscribe is if they have the six nations in 2011.

The guys at the shopping centres will not renew your subscription till the Orbit/showtime merger is sorted (expected to be late december) & I dont want to use plastic via the web or phone either.

The guy at Carrefour did not even know that they didnt have the six nations this year!

So any info would be champion
rgds
Kev


----------



## Whiskey96 (Jun 6, 2010)

What is it you want info on....??


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Once again Egypt is doing nothing to sort out oribit/showtime.

This has been going on since August and I did ask about it in here but anyway I contacted Saudi and asked what was going on as Orbit would not answer the phone at the local offices here in Egypt . 

Orbit has given out and installed new decoders free all over the middle east.
Egypt doesn't know when they will have the new decoders they do not think they will be free and they have yet to decided how much they will charge for them.
Orbit/showtime Egypt doesn't care if you have paid for programmes that you cannot view... I only now have 6 channels for my subscription.


----------



## kevinthegulf (Aug 16, 2009)

Whiskey96 said:


> What is it you want info on....??


The six nations - the international Rugby union matches between England, Scotland, Wales, Ireland Italy & france in late January till mid march!


----------



## Whiskey96 (Jun 6, 2010)

I don't subscribe at all, so M.S. is your best bet on de-coders and stuff.
But, if you want a beer and a bit of company with your rugby, then all 
3 BCA Clubhouses as well as the A.C.E. Club in Maadi will be showing 
the games, and probably on bigger screens than you can afford as 
well as in HD....


----------



## seawind77 (Oct 2, 2010)

pay 25 LE monthly and try cable tv. You will have most of the channels of Orbit and Showtime in one (at least 11&12 movie Channel). Ask to you doorman. 

I know this is illegal but in all Alexandria was using it and the system was very well organized. (You are not sharing the with your neighbours but with all Alexandria.  )


----------



## NZCowboy (May 11, 2009)

seawind77 said:


> pay 25 LE monthly and try cable tv. You will have most of the channels of Orbit and Showtime in one (at least 11&12 movie Channel). Ask to you doorman.
> 
> I know this is illegal but in all Alexandria was using it and the system was very well organized. (You are not sharing the with your neighbours but with all Alexandria.  )


OP wanted to know if the 6Nations is going to be on Showtime, last year they advertised that they would screen 6Nations but they didn't. Only SA Supersports showed it. 
I don't beleive anything Showtime says, I even have the brochure from last year stating full live coverage of 6nations, all IRB world sevens but remember we are in Egypt you can advertise whatever and not deleiver and the customer has no comeback.


----------



## Frodo182 (Sep 12, 2010)

Hi Kevin

Have you found any info regarding what channel will be showing the six nations rugby?

Please let me know if you do.

Best Regards.


----------



## wales1970 (Aug 19, 2010)

Six nations starting friday,First match is wales v england,(not going to say who i will be supporting),..BUT ariva trains have called a major strike on friday,so there are no trains going to cardiff.


----------



## NZCowboy (May 11, 2009)

Frodo182 said:


> Hi Kevin
> 
> Have you found any info regarding what channel will be showing the six nations rugby?
> 
> ...



CNE the company that distrbutes Showtime/Orbit seems to has lost the rights to Showtime/Orbit. At the moment there is no Showtime.
The Rugby Club has SA Supersports, and according to there email last week they are now operating out of the Sports Bar at the Maadi BCA club. If you can get to the BCA Maadi, you should be able to view it there.


----------

